# Long shot - anyone know of Red Tacoma with NOGRAY as plate?



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

Someone on the nextdoor app had a maybe "missed connection" with someone with a red tacoma with NOGRAY as the plate in west jordan. said it looked zombie apocalypse ready. figure could be hunter or offroader or both. 

everyone likes a good story.. figure i'd see if they are maybe on here


----------

